# Rate my burrs!



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Just opened up my up my new purchase for a burr inspection but not quite sure what I am looking at, so I would appreciate comments from those in the know! How much life left in these? Is uneven wear indicative of anything?

TIA

Mark


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Unless there is something signifcantly out of place with the burrs , then you cant tell what life they have left from a photo, to be honest

What grinder are they from ?

How much are replacements ? If they are £20 then not much to loose ( if you have £20 )

How much coffee has been through them ( is there a shot counter on the grinder )

How long is it taking to grind 18 g

Does the coffee taste good


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

They are in a Royal and I don't know age or use but it is a pre loved example. I am just tinkering with it this morning.

New Titanium burrs are a smidge more than £20 though so not rushing for replacements just yet! I am without a coffee machine at the moment so no taste test but grind appears consistent. I didn't precisely time so will check that, what should I be looking at?

It is quite a beast and I am looking forward to Mazzer ownership!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Threeracers

if you can get Mazzer Tin burrs for £20 can I have a few sets please!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You dont need titanium burrs in the home , save yourself some cash


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking at a blown up picture and the fact that much of the TIN is worn off I would think they have had a hard life or they may not be genuine Mazzer burr's.

Try drawing the edge of thumb nail across the edge at right angles to see if it removes a sliver off the nail, if it does they are reasonably sharp, If not they are quite dull.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just buy some new steel burrs - they'll still outlive your ownership of a Royal in a home environment!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 19, 2015)

Trust me: Don't get fooled by the way the burrs look. You MUST grind some beans and taste the results. I would keep them and use them as long as my espresso tastes good.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

These look like the burrs I got in an sj I bought on eBay. Burrs were allegedly new.

They are almost certainly not genuine or have been cleaned with something awful that has stripped the coating.

Buy new steel burrs and be done with it.


----------



## Mrsifter (Dec 26, 2015)

Like everyone else says, buy steel.


----------

